# How long can I leave my tiel alone?



## Dusky (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi, hoping for some advice.

I've got a normal grey (Dusky) who I've had for about 18 months and of course love him to bits, and normally he will spend a lot of time out of the cage. I've been away for 2 nights a couple of times and have left him with a friend who will leave him in the cage but will cover him at night and change the water. But each time I pick him up, Dusky seems to come home not himself and maybe a little bit sick - that may also be because my friends house is quite cold.

I'm going to be away for one night soon and would prefer to leave him at home because it seems to distress him when I take him elsewhere. But I don't have anyone to check on him so he would be by himself from about 10am the first day until 4pm the second day (and obviously uncovered at night). I would leave him plenty of food and water and a soft light on for night time (he has never had night frights) and some soft music too. 

Does that sound unreasonable or dangerous? Can anyone tell me how long they've left their tiel's before? (keeping in mind that I only have one)

Furthermore, would two nights be OK?

I would be very thankful for any advice.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I leave my Cara for a day or 2 with no problems. 

I do prefer silo type feeders and waterer's that are much less likely to be fouled.
When I am going to be gone for a couple of days I half cover their cage. Leave their light off, and 3/4 close the blinds on the 2 windows. Leaving the room shaded, kind of twilight. Enough light to eat a couple of times, drink, play with a toy a bit. But really encourages the birds to nap, have a quiet, down day. 

I'd maybe setup a radio on a timer if I was going to be gone for 3 days. 

I don't think I'd ever move my bird to someone else's house, too much change.
Better to have someone check in on them every day or so if I was to be gone longer.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hm... that is a tough one... I left my budgies in their big flight cage for seven days at one point, but I had a neighbor coming in every day changing water and food and cleaning the bottom. But my tiels... I don't know. It doesn't sound like a long time, only one day and one night, but I would ask someone to come in once or twice to check on him though. I don't know, I just feel worried...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As long as there are enough food and water bowls in the cage, he should be fine. I would add extra for while you're gone. Its a tough situation, but one day and one night wont be an issue. I wouldn't turn the light off at all while you're gone, less chance of a fright.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

The first time BabyMoo stayed by herself at night was 3 weeks ago when she had to be in the hospital. I do recommend leaving lots of food and water and don't leave the bottle water containers unless you have a water bowl as well. They can get stuck and your cockatiel can be without water without you noticing it. When BabyMoo was in the hospital she stayed at night by herself for a whole week. There were other animals there but the vet told me that they left the hospital at 6:30pm and returned in the morning. It scared me to leave her like that but I trusted that the Dr knew what she was doing. I guess one night might not be a problem if you leave your tiel in a safe environment and plenty of accessible food and water (don't leave a huge amount of water in one big container to prevent drowning). Just my 2 cents.

Wish you the best.

Caro :lutino:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think two nights would be pushing it. Can you cover 3 sides of the cage for him just in case?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's a difficult one. It sounds like your place is the better one to leave your 'tiel at.


----------



## Dusky (Nov 22, 2012)

*Thankyou for the help*

Thanks guys for the replys. I think I'll leave him for the one night and I was thinking that I'd set the room up much as Ghosth suggests. Any longer and I'll try to find someone to drop in. It's reassuring to know that others leave there tiels for short times without incident. Again, many thanks.


----------

